# Week of Feb 17 to 23rd.  President's Week



## billski (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm.  Looks like Yawgoo is going to have another powder day this weekend...


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like Wachusett as well provided they don't groom everything out...;-)

Guessing conditions will be fine for the ski vacationers.  Have seen some chatter about systems later next week but nothing specific yet.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2013)

Wednesday is looking interesting..8)


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 18, 2013)

What's going on with the storm next weekend?

I'm hearing that it's going to sock the midwest then occlude and weaken. Then things might get interesting. A coastal low might develop in association with the storm and ride up the coast in a similar fasion to the December storm according to Bernie "Hype" Rayno.

Weather channel seems to be on board. They already named the storm "Winter Storm Q"
Single chair blog seems to be liking the the set up as well

What are the chances of this thing blowing up on the coast?


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

Let's put it this way.  My work schedule is being rearranged just in case something interesting happens.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd put pretty low hopes on that storm materializing for the east.  Wishing for coastal lows to develop is starting to smack of desperation.  Fingers crossed I guess, but this one seems even less likely than some of the ones that did seem plausible and yet didnt pan out.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2013)

Keep your eye out Stowe to JP, Wed-Thu.


----------



## tomcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like Maine is panning out for some decent accumulation.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 19, 2013)

Increased talk on AmericanWx about Saturday into Sunday. Since I need to fly out for San Francisco on Sunday morning, I'm sure it will materialize.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmmm


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2013)

Snow


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> Increased talk on AmericanWx about Saturday into Sunday.



I just skimmed through some of the forums over there.

I think I need a cigarette.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I just skimmed through some of the forums over there.
> 
> I think I need a cigarette.



And a shower?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> *Increased talk on AmericanWx about Saturday into Sunday. *Since I need to fly out for San Francisco on Sunday morning, I'm sure it will materialize.



I think you mean Sunday into Monday?  This is the 00z Euro, which displays a pretty good storm for the Catskills and Poconos (though everybody would get something).  Still a ways out, but given it's the Euro, you can at least give it some credence.  

The 12z Euro should be coming out literally within the next few minutes.  Hopefully this storm still pops up on it.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)

Carpool to Burke on Thursday


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think you mean Sunday into Monday?  This is the 00z Euro, which displays a pretty good storm for the Catskills and Poconos (though everybody would get something).  Still a ways out, but given it's the Euro, you can at least give it some credence.
> 
> The 12z Euro should be coming out literally within the next few minutes.  Hopefully this storm still pops up on it.



I believe the talk this morning was around a storm starting Saturday p.m.. I could be wrong though.

Edit: anyways, Sunday late works well for me since my flight is at 6:30 am.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

What's Cannon looking like now?

Best case scenario, they get 2-4" tonight, and 4-7" Sat night, would that open any glades?  Mittersill?


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)

Saddleback, Loaf and River are in the money


WWUS41 KGYX 190844 WSWGYX  URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME 344 AM EST TUE FEB 19 2013  ...


HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED FOR PORTIONS OF THE WESTERN MAINE MOUNTAINS...  .DEVELOPING LOW PRESSURE ALONG THE NEW ENGLAND COAST WILL PROMPT HEAVY SNOW TO FALL TONIGHT INTO TOMORROW MORNING MAINLY OVER FRANKLIN AND SOMERSET COUNTIES. SURROUNDING COUNTIES WILL SEE LOWER SNOW TOTALS.  MEZ008-009-013-014-191645- /O.NEW.KGYX.WS.W.0003.130220T0000Z-130220T1200Z/ NORTHERN FRANKLIN-CENTRAL SOMERSET-SOUTHERN FRANKLIN- SOUTHERN SOMERSET- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...COBURN GORE...RANGELEY...KINGFIELD... BINGHAM...JACKMAN...FARMINGTON...WILTON...MADISON...SKOWHEGAN... PITTSFIELD


 344 AM EST TUE FEB 19 2013  ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 AM EST WEDNESDAY...  

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 7 AM EST WEDNESDAY.  * 

LOCATIONS...FRANKLIN AND SOMERSET COUNTIES.  

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW.  

* ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 8 INCHES.  

* TIMING...BEGINNING TONIGHT AND LASTING THROUGH TOMORROW MORNING.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tonight Light snow.  Low  around 19. Windy, with a south wind 24 to 29 mph becoming southwest 15  to 20 mph in the evening. Winds could gust as high as 46 mph.  Chance of  precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3  inches possible.
Wednesday  Snow showers likely, mainly after 2pm.  Cloudy, with a high near 20.  Breezy, with a west wind 17 to 20 mph, with gusts as high as 34 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches  possible.
Wednesday Night  Snow showers likely.  Cloudy, with a low around 10. Wind chill values  as low as -7. Breezy, with a west wind 20 to 23 mph, with gusts as high  as 46 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3  to 5 inches possible.
Thursday  Snow showers likely.  Cloudy, with a high near 24. Wind chill values as  low as -6. Windy, with a north wind 20 to 26 mph, with gusts as high as  43 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5  inches possible.

Stowe forecast


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## octopus (Feb 19, 2013)

pretty colors. heading to sr thurs morning with the boy.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2013)

octopus said:


> pretty colors. heading to sr thurs morning with the boy.


  Bring the snorkels!


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 20, 2013)

Mad River reporting 6-8" this morning with more expected today/tonight.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2013)

Latest tends I'm seeing are that the storm this weekend will affect SNE but will not be of much benefit to NNE.  Maybe will help resorts in ME?

Also seeing indications that this will be a wet snow, just what we need in the flatlands at this point.

I'm tired of all of the snow in my back yard...send it up north please.

(it's still early so I'm really just )


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

hammer said:


> (it's still early so I'm really just )



Not as early as you think.

Cannon is reporting 5-6", and saying it's still snowing.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Not as early as you think.
> 
> Cannon is reporting 5-6", and saying it's still snowing.



I was suppose to go up today but they never updated their report until after 6:30AM.  I got showered and dressed for work and saw the update.  Cannonball is up there and he says that in places it is 8-10" and still snowing.  I may go tomorrow for sloppy seconds.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I was suppose to go up today but they never updated their report until after 6:30AM. I got showered and dressed for work and saw the update. Cannonball is up there and he says that in places it is 8-10" and still snowing. I may go tomorrow for sloppy seconds.



If they get another 5" or so today, and then 4-7" on Sat, I may go there instead of Ragged on Sun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Here are the overnight runs of both the US and EU weather models for this weekend.   

The GFS is a lot sexier for ski country (to say the least), but unfortunately the Euro has been beating it like Tyson on Glass Joe this winter.


----------



## dmw (Feb 20, 2013)

They're reporting 5" at Pico today, but it seems close to a foot at the summit.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> If they get another 5" or so today, and then 4-7" on Sat, I may go there instead of Ragged on Sun.



I may not be able to get those the parking beers from you for the ski suggestion.  My son has his first Regional game on Sat in Danbury for Uconn club hockey.  If they win then we may go down again, but if they lose.  I will be up, since I mess up today.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I may not be able to get those the parking beers from you for the ski suggestion. My son has his first Regional game on Sat in Danbury for Uconn club hockey. If they win then we may go down again, but if they lose. I will be up, since I mess up today.



Boo.  This weekend would've been ideal too, since I'll likely be skiing solo.  I'll keep some in the trunk just in case.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Here are the overnight runs of both the US and EU weather models for this weekend.
> 
> The GFS is a lot sexier for ski country (to say the least), but unfortunately the Euro has been beating it like Tyson on Glass Joe this winter.



Snowforecast isn't riding this train at all.  I'd be interested to hear from Win Chill, and why he's not buying it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Snowforecast isn't riding this train at all.  I'd be interested to hear from Win Chill, and why he's not buying it.


Yeah, I noticed that to....Calingl for a trace at the bush Sunday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Snowforecast isn't riding this train at all.*  I'd be interested to hear from Win Chill, and why he's not buying it*.



My guess is he probably just hasn't updated the website yet.   Pretty strong model agreement that "something" will happen.


EDIT:  I just ran the Canuck model for ***** and giggles, and our friends from Canada are on board for some snow too.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> My guess is he probably just hasn't updated the website yet.



He did.  He actually downgraded it.  Yesterday was 4-7" at Cannon for Sun, and today it's nothing.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2013)

But...but..what does all this mean?????????


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

kingslug said:


> But...but..what does all this mean?????????



Nothing. Nada. Zilch!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2013)

Southeastern New England (in particular TF Green Airport just South of Providence) will get hit hard Sunday AM by this storm. Here's why.

My wife and my daughter rescheduled a flight to Denver from Saturday AM (when my son and I are flying out) until Sunday AM, so my daughter could race in a U-10 GS at Mount Snow on Saturday (she's already going to miss a race the following weekend when we're flying back from Colorado and didn't want to miss 2 races, plus there was no change in flight fees on Southwest for them to switch days of their flight).  Beacuse of this, and for absolutely no scientific reason whatsoever  , i'm fairly confident that this storm will blow up and atleast hit areas South of the Mass Pike hard on Saturday evening and Sunday morning, just so i'll have to listen to my wife complain about cancelled flights and having to rebook flights and Colorado ground transportation while my son and I are on the hill in Vail on Sunday  :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

What is the forecast for my favorite hill in Roxbury NY for Sunday?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Southeastern New England (in particular TF Green Airport just South of Providence) will get hit hard Sunday AM by this storm. Here's why.
> 
> My wife and my daughter rescheduled a flight to Denver from Saturday AM (when my son and I are flying out) until Sunday AM, so my daughter could race in a U-10 GS at Mount Snow on Saturday (she's already going to miss a race the following weekend when we're flying back from Colorado and didn't want to miss 2 races, plus there was no change in flight fees on Southwest for them to switch days of their flight).  Beacuse of this, and for absolutely no scientific reason whatsoever  , i'm fairly confident that this storm will blow up and atleast hit areas South of the Mass Pike hard on Saturday evening and Sunday morning, just so i'll have to listen to my wife complain about cancelled flights and having to rebook flights and Colorado ground transportation while my son and I are on the hill in Vail on Sunday  :lol:



Oh snap! Jeff is gone...and there's a storm on the horizon. This usually bodes well for those of us who are at the mountain. I'll probably owe Jeff a few beers. Fingers crossed that past history is indicative of future results.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> *What is the forecast for my favorite hill in Roxbury NY* for Sunday?



Would over 2 feet of snow in the next week be okay with you?

This is the 12z GFS that just came out, and while it's probably complete and total BS, it sure is some pretty snow-porn to look at. :-o


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Would 2.5 feet of snow over the next week be okay with you?
> 
> This is the 12z GFS that just came out, and while it's probably complete and total BS, it sure is some pretty snow-porn to look at. :-o



I guess so ,lol that would be awesome.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

I made that my wallpaper, then I realized it was too tormenting.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Would over 2 feet of snow in the next week be okay with you?
> 
> This is the 12z GFS that just came out, and while it's probably complete and total BS, it sure is some pretty snow-porn to look at. :-o



It's unfortunate that the GFS hasn't been right all winter.  I guess it means they're due.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Oh snap! Jeff is gone...and there's a storm on the horizon. This usually bodes well for those of us who are at the mountain. I'll probably owe Jeff a few beers. Fingers crossed that past history is indicative of future results.



"Snowicane part deux?"   Your welcome Glenn!  And I think you know where I can be found most weekend afternoons to buy me those beers (even if they don't have PBR there for you  :beer: )


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2013)

Winn is not calling this one for NNH.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

NWS is calling for 10-14 incoming for Stowe/Smuggs and Jay.  

And mighty Platty just reported on Facebook they have 8" since yesterday and the Lake Effect bands are still rolling in strong.  Things are looking up.  

Might have to hit Plattekill this weekend.  Would go to Jay, but the gf is a teacher and cant just take a day off 






The fact that you cant even see the trails is a positively beautiful thing!



> Lake-effect  bands have been coming thru all day...now we're up to 8" of the REAL  DEAL!!!!  Here's what we look like @ 1pm.  More terrain opening  shortly....


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice... some solid upslope snows. Im headed up to Stowe tomorrow night (wish I was leaving tonight!). I can't figure out what this weekend event might bring up there.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 20, 2013)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service burlington vt
1155 am est wed feb 20 2013

vtz003-006-008-016>018-210300-
/o.new.kbtv.ww.y.0004.130220t1655z-130221t2100z/
orleans-lamoille-washington-eastern franklin-eastern chittenden-
eastern addison-
including the cities of...newport...johnson...stowe...
Montpelier...enosburg falls...richford...underhill...bristol...
Ripton
1155 am est wed feb 20 2013

...winter weather advisory in effect until 4 pm est thursday...

The national weather service in burlington has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect until 4 pm est
thursday.

* locations...the western slopes of the green mountains to include
  the western portions of orleans...lamoille and washington counties.

* hazard types...moderate to occasionally heavy snow.

* accumulations...4 to 8 inches of snow with locally higher
  accumulations.

* maximum snowfall rate...up to 1 inch per hour...mainly today
  into thursday morning.

* timing...moderate to occasionally heavy snow will develop across
  the advisory area today and continue tonight before gradually
  tapering off thursday afternoon.

* impacts...difficult travel due to snow covered roads and reduced
  visibilities.

* winds...west to northwest 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 30 mph.

* temperatures...highs in the mid to upper 20s. Lows 10 to 15.

* visibilities...less than one half mile at times in moderate to
  occasionally heavy snow.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow will
cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and
limited visibilities...and use caution while driving.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's the 12z Euro update.  

That's about a foot of snow for Plattekill on top of the probably 10" they've received in the last 24 hours.  This could get pretty good pretty quick.

Everyone's a winner here, except for the Poconos, which will most probably get rained on and screwed (aka situation normal).


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> NWS is calling for 10-14 incoming for Stowe/Smuggs and Jay.
> 
> And mighty Platty just reported on Facebook they have 8" since yesterday and the Lake Effect bands are still rolling in strong.  Things are looking up.
> 
> ...



Me and Cornhead are going on Sunday hope to meet you.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> He did.  He actually downgraded it.  Yesterday was 4-7" at Cannon for Sun, and today it's nothing.



Haven't had a chance to update this pm....some of the overriding data in this editor was showing before updates.  Trying now....


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't know if you had some proprietary info that you were keeping to yourself.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Best case scenario, they get 2-4" tonight, and 4-7" Sat night, would that open any glades?  Mittersill?


Not a chance for Mittersill. MAYBE an upper mountain glade or two if totals are on the high side.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll take it. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Me and Cornhead are going on Sunday hope to meet you.



Could happen.  This will be a game-time decision storm.  FWIH, there's a lot of uncertainly whether (or where) this happens despite the model agreement.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Haven't had a chance to update this pm....some of the overriding data in this editor was showing before updates.  Trying now....



Hi Mr Winn Chill I was just curious of what you thought about Platty chances for snow on Sunday and what time you think it will start?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Could happen.  This will be a game-time decision storm.  FWIH, there's a lot of uncertainly whether (or where) this happens despite the model agreement.



Sweet, let us know if you go?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Hi Mr Winn Chill I was just curious of what you thought about Platty chances for snow on Sunday and what time you think it will start?



They stand a good chance for moderate to possibly heavy accumulations....Sat PM arrival, most overnight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> They stand a good chance for moderate to possibly heavy accumulations....Sat PM arrival, most overnight.



Thank you, I think Platty will be amazing.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 20, 2013)

I just came down from a skin on the Western side of Mt. Mansfield and it was *snowing super hard*! I was there for just short of 3 hours and it snowed 2-3 inches while I was there.

A winter wonderland. Trees growing on top of rocks and such.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

Joe Bastardi tweeted a Euro composite of snowfall over the next 10 days. Pretty impressive.

I'd attach it, but I can't get pics to work on the Android app.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I just came down from a skin on the Western side of Mt. Mansfield and it was *snowing super hard*! I was there for just short of 3 hours and it snowed 2-3 inches while I was there.
> 
> A winter wonderland. Trees growing on top of rocks and such.



that's the good old upslope.  could be in the double digits peeps are expecting by tomorrow.
See if you can get out tomorrow too!  Glad  you got some!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was monitoring the Kmart cams today, trying to stoke up for my trip there tomorrow night. It was snowing pretty hard most of the day. They're reporting 7", which is probably 4-5". Maybe I'll get some powder out of this Thursday - Sunday trip?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I just came down from a skin on the Western side of Mt. Mansfield and it was *snowing super hard*! I was there for just short of 3 hours and it snowed 2-3 inches while I was there.
> 
> A winter wonderland.



Stowe just posted the below about a half hour ago.

*



			Stowe Mountain Resort - It is absolutely dumping at the mountain right now.  1-2" per hour.  Tomorrow looks promising.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Tim Kelly is wound and wired

 F'cast, may not snow Friday.. otherwise it will not stop snowing, we may rival 1969 record snows 

http://www.weather.us/showloc.php?type=forec&city=726174


Noyes is chomping too


Weekend storm is nearly certain for New England.  Impact is still a  bit uncertain in Maine - a bit more removed from the storm center - but  Southern parts of the state will see greatest snowfall.
Total snowfall amounts of greater than 6" are likely for much of interior New England
There's at least a 50/50 chance that a foot or more of snow will fall in the deep interior
A coastal front will develop - separating ocean air from inland air -  and the exact location of that front will be the critical factor in  determining total snow vs. rain in Eastern and far Southern New England
Timeframe: Snow develops southwest to northeast Saturday  midday/afternoon...continues through the overnight...ends around midday  Sunday
Heavy, wet snow means power outage concerns where storm is mostly snow


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 20, 2013)

NWS Burlington just issued a winter storm warning from now until Thurs 4pm. 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM EST THURSDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.  * LOCATIONS...THE WESTERN SLOPES OF THE GREEN MOUNTAINS TO   INCLUDE THE WESTERN PORTIONS OF ORLEANS...LAMOILLE AND   WASHINGTON COUNTIES.  * HAZARD TYPES...MODERATE TO OCCASIONALLY HEAVY SNOW.  * ACCUMULATIONS...8 TO 14 INCHES OF DRY FLUFFY SNOW.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## polski (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone here familiar enough with Jay to hazard a guess about wind holds tomorrow? Upper mountain lifts were mostly closed today on W winds that NWS-BTV summits forecast projected to be 25-35 mph during the day and FWIW 35-50 tonight. After midnight winds are supposed to shift to NW, 25-40, and tomorrow NW 20-35. On the Jay site Roger Hill indicates winds would be decreasing tonight/tomorrow but from looking at terrain and trail maps I wonder if NW might pose more of a crosswind threat to at least some of the upper mountain lifts. I really can't tell and have only been to Jay once - appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

My favorite online met checks in.   This guy is usually conservative on snow totals/storms, but he's taking the "Over" on this event in terms of snow, and predicts 12" to 24" for ski country.



> low level  snow  to rain over  NJ  NYC  long Island much of  CT   RI and   eastern Mass. several Inches   could  fall over  southern CT BEFORE  the Mix or  changeover and  most of  INTERIOR  SE NY will stay all snow or mixed  then go back to snow...  northern CT *all of  mass   up to Worcester  stays all snow as  does  all of eastern NY NH  VT  and Maine.   12-24"  are  POSSIBLE in these  areas...   and western and central Mass intom  southern  NH  24"+    is also Possible.*


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 20, 2013)

This weekend looks fun. But what is more enticing is this weekend might be followed by more on Tuesday and then even more next weekend. That is exactly the one, two, three punch we need to get everything back open again and get more off map trees and spicy lines in play.



polski said:


> Anyone here familiar enough with Jay to hazard a guess about wind holds tomorrow? Upper mountain lifts were mostly closed today on W winds that NWS-BTV summits forecast projected to be 25-35 mph during the day and FWIW 35-50 tonight. After midnight winds are supposed to shift to NW, 25-40, and tomorrow NW 20-35. On the Jay site Roger Hill indicates winds would be decreasing tonight/tomorrow but from looking at terrain and trail maps I wonder if NW might pose more of a crosswind threat to at least some of the upper mountain lifts. I really can't tell and have only been to Jay once - appreciate any thoughts.


NW winds are par for the course at Jay. It all depends how strong they are, as always. But I'm sure most lifts will run tomorrow. Doesn't look honking enough to take the Bonnie and Jet off line at least no matter what happens with the Tram and Freezer. Go for it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> My favorite online met checks in.   This guy is usually conservative on snow totals/storms, but he's taking the "Over" on this event in terms of snow, and predicts 12" to 24" for ski country.


Going to be a fun drive back from the bush on Sun.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 20, 2013)

billski said:


> that's the good old upslope.  could be in the double digits peeps are expecting by tomorrow.
> See if you can get out tomorrow too!  Glad  you got some!



Gonna try for a skin tmw too. Gotta get it while you can!


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Scotty said:


>



Looks like something the cat left on the floor.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Going to be a fun drive back from the bush on Sun.


  Play it safe and stay an extra day.  Heavens there won't be any bread or milk when  you get back home.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it pathetic that I'm debating staying up till ~1:30 for the Euro to come out?

I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is it pathetic that I'm debating staying up till ~1:30 for the Euro to come out?
> 
> I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve.



No it's passion!! Be proud!


----------



## abc (Feb 20, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is it pathetic that I'm debating staying up till ~1:30 for the Euro to come out?
> 
> I feel like a little kid on Christmas eve.


Imagine how much worse for those of us working in companies which block alpinezone forum! :-(


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2013)

abc said:


> Imagine how much worse for those of us working in companies which block alpinezone forum! :-(



So the 00z GFS just came out and it quite a bit warmer.  It basically moved the R/S line right on top of Plattekill, I **** you not.  Close to the Berkshires too if anyone cares about that area.  Whatever, it's the GFS.  Plus, even with this R/S line it's probably okay, but there'd be virtually no more margin for error if it's correct.







EDIT:  I just ran the 00z UK and it's getting dicey too with the R/S line.  :sad:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2013)

On a brighter note, the 00z NAM stays cold.


----------



## polski (Feb 21, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> NW winds are par for the course at Jay. It all depends how strong they are, as always. But I'm sure most lifts will run tomorrow. Doesn't look honking enough to take the Bonnie and Jet off line at least no matter what happens with the Tram and Freezer. Go for it.



Thanks much Steve! We're out the door now!


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 21, 2013)

Reading that jay ended up with 30??? Insane.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks BG.  I'm glad I could sleep through the night, knowing you were on top of this.  Now go get some zzzz's before the snows fly!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 21, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> Reading that jay ended up with 30??? Insane.



The website says 21-23 last night alone. Wow.

Windy though. Tmw could be the day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2013)

billski said:


> Thanks BG.  I'm glad I could sleep through the night, knowing you were on top of this.  Now go get some zzzz's before the snows fly!



I fell asleep about 1:15am.  And I'm glad I did.  00z Euro drags this thing WAY east. 

 If it verifies, almost everyone's snow totals go down, and the Catskills and DAX miss out on the good snowfall pretty much entirely.  There's way less liquid, there's more warmth, and the best snow now falls out to sea.  Pretty much the worst model run possible.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I fell asleep about 1:15am.  And I'm glad I did.  00z Euro drags this thing WAY east.
> 
> If it verifies, almost everyone's snow totals go down, and the Catskills and DAX miss out on the good snowfall pretty much entirely.  There's way less liquid, there's more warmth, and the best snow now falls out to sea.  Pretty much the worst model run possible.


Sleep who needs sleep, lol. Not looking good maybe go to MT snow or Magic for snow this weekend?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2013)

polski said:


> Thanks much Steve! We're out the door now!


Good call, sir. I expect a full report!


----------



## polski (Feb 23, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Good call, sir. I expect a full report!



I will say quickly here: With Jay reporting gusts to 65 mph, even out of the NW winds were still an issue first thing Thursday ... only the Jet and lower mountain lifts were spinning to start the day. But the wind did gradually ease and other lifts came on line - the Bonnie at mid-morning, the Flyer before noon and even the Tram later in the day.

It didn't seem possible the way it was honking Thursday but yesterday there was very little wind. A beautiful day including sunshine by lunchtime. All lifts spun all day except the Tram started late because of a mechanical issue - not that we wasted any time waiting in that line when there was so much powder to be skied.

As of first tracks Thurs Jay reported 21-23" from the overnight upslope, on top of I think 6" or so of denser snow from the synoptic event the day before. It snowed most of the day Thursday but added up to maybe only a couple additional inches, mostly blown into the woods and skiers' right side of trails.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2013)

That's didn't deliver. But I suppose a few inches of snow is better than nothing. Oh well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Glenn said:


> That's didn't deliver. But I suppose a few inches of snow is better than nothing. Oh well.



Did MT snow get any snow this past weekend?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 26, 2013)

They got a bit Saturday into Sunday. I think they had about 3-4" Sunday morning.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 26, 2013)

The storm tomorrow could get some mixing in but  NOAA Albany just upped the snow forecast for southern Greens to 10-14" for tonight till Thursday.

edit: opps wrong section


----------

